# help with Greyhound Pierce Angola NY bicycle



## kens31ford@yahoo.com (Dec 30, 2010)

hey people,
    Just found and bought a Greyhound Pierce Manf. Co. Angola, NY boys bicycle. wondering if anyone can help on the year ?? value ?? where's the id # ??
    It has 25" outside? wood steel clad rims, it looks to be hand brushed painted.
     I plan on putting different rims on, so I can ride it or trying to do a water hose with rubber gas line inside for tires !! LOL !! to be able to keep the wood rims ON. I can't afford those new style tires

   any help would be great !!

          her are some pic's !!

             thanks ,       Ken


----------



## sam (Dec 30, 2010)

If all you want to do is ride it you might try a set of Tufo tires
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tufo-Special-Di...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item588bb7a6b2


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pierce Cycles went from Buffalo to Angola in 1918. Holes and no slots in the front forks, my guess would be late twenties, if it has a ND model c rear hub i would say  late twenties even early thirties. If a model A hub, early to late twenties. Thats me guessing. Emblem is the manufacturer of the Pierce bikes from angola and no one has compiled a serial number/dating list yet.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 31, 2010)

Sam's suggestion is probably the cheapest alternative for 28" tires. The next step up from that would be Harper's reproduction single tubes for a lot more money. 

Wheels from any 27" lightweight will fit the frame, prewar sets can be found with skip tooth sprocket. Balloon wheels will fit some 28" frames too. Swapping wheels will allow you to keep the originals intact.


----------



## kens31ford@yahoo.com (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks guys !! I was thinking it was late 20-early 30 myself. Its a great match for my 27 Iver Johnson

                                Ken


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 31, 2010)

Like Joel was saying 27" tires work great. This is a set of 27" X 1-3/8" cyclocross tires I found that are a great fit.


----------

